# Brute Force Power Issue



## luckyc1423 (Nov 23, 2011)

Last week I went out to check on my brute and I turned the key to on and the lights and the display screen all powered up but the battery was not charged enough to make the engine turn over.

So I put the battery on a trickle charger for a few days to let the battery fully charge.

Now when I go out to check on the brute and I turn the key to the on position I get absolutely nothing. No power to the display, now power to the lights, no power to anything.
Thinking the battery is bad I tried two things.
1) I turned on my radio on the ATV and the battery had enough power to turn the radio on and play the radio through my speakers.
2) I have one of those big underwater green lights for fishing. I hooked up the light to the battery to see if the battery would turn the light on. Sure enough the light lit up green like its suppose to.

With brute's, do you have to have more "juice" in batteries to get the display screen and lights to turn on when you turn the key on more so than you need to power up radios and fishing lights?

My positive and negative connectors to the battery seem to be in good shape and well connected. I checked the fuses and there are no blown fuses although the fuse box is somewhat dirty.
I have a 2009 brute force 750


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Take your battery cables off the battery and clean them. I'm thinking you have a bad connection at the battery. It could also be a bad connection at the fuse block itself. Pull the fuse block and look at the bottom side of it where the wires go in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyc1423 (Nov 23, 2011)

I just pulled the fuse box, and it looked like there was a bad connection on the white/red wire going into the 30 amp fuse. I replaced the connector with a brand new connector and re-installed everything and still nothing.

my connections at my battery are good. my "after market" stuff that is ran to the battery is ran on top of the "factory" wiring harness and my aftermarket accessories have power so I know the battery terminals are hot and I know the factory wiring harness is getting power.

For some reason, when you turn the key to on, for the atv to recieve word that you have turned the key on does it require more juice initially than just my aftermarket stereo does?

I took the battery off and im going in tomorrow to have it checked. I know they are going to tell me its bad and that will be $100 bucks down the drain. I just hate to spend the money if its not a battery issue.


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Get rid of the factory fuse box and replace with waterproof fuse holders. I had very similar issue as you and it turned out to be fuse box related. Even if it's not, this eliminates so many possible issue down the road as the fuse box wires ultimately corrode, especially is you ride mud and water a lot. I've had zero electrical issues since I've done mine.


----------

